# Smoked then Dehydrated Peppers



## surf n turf (Oct 27, 2009)

I had some Bell Peppers left in the garage fridge and decided to smoke and dehydrate, then grind to use in rubs.







Put these Hungarian hots in the smoker last night, then put them in the dehydrater to dry completly then grind them to add to rubs.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks Great,  good job...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 27, 2009)

always better when you do them yourself.........nice job!


----------



## alx (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice job.I think i am near 60 pounds of smoked dehydrated red japs.Gives me 6 pounds of red jap chipotle powder.

Since i do alot-i only grind what i need and seal the rest.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2009)

So let me get this straight you smoke these peppers for hours and then throw them in the dehydrator for another couple of hours and then grind them up to add them into your rub. Now that sounds easy and really yummy too. I happen to have everything but the peppers and you guys grow them but I have drywallin my veins and nothing grows n that stuff. I guess I could buy some so it can be almost home made.


----------

